# Hand Saws,,



## TreeJunkie (Mar 14, 2004)

I've been thinking of buying the silky Ibuki,,,,I think it might eliminate the amount i'll need to have a saw sent up for that one cut that's just a little bigger than what i want to deal w/. Iv'e been using 13" fanno, as this is what the boss supplies, i'd like to get the zubat here but he's not gonna pay for zubat replacement blades for every climber in the co. anyhow any suggestions about the ibuki and has anyone tried climbing w/ 2 handsaws, i have mine currently on a leg scabbard and i love this as i was used to just having it on the hip. Now i have room on the saddle for another, thought it might be nice...


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 14, 2004)

I would love to have a zubat but I don't feel like puting out the money for one and my boss feels the same way about putting out money for everyone to have one. One guy I work has one and I see by new blades but I wonder how many the boss actually buys for him. I like a good sharp hand saw and mine takes a beating. I usually lose a few teeth before replacing the blade.


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm on my 4th Zubat blade. I've never broken a tooth!

Ask anyone that works with me...I overuse my handsaws. I do everything in my power to not carry around the chainsaw unless I have to.

love
nick


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 14, 2004)

The surface of a Silky cut is superior to anything else I've seen. It's good enough for finnish carpentry. 

The blades last far longer then a fanno, though you cannot sharpen them. In fact I usually bend them before they go dull.

One thing I don't like about the Ibuki is that the arc of the blade is too agressinve for the cutting power of the tooth. At least for the way I cut. It allso feels like too much saw for regular climbing.


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 14, 2004)

I would get a silky and just use it. I use an a zubat, and I love it. Like JPS said, the silky cuts very well and stays sharp. If the zubat cant cut it, then the chainsaw is needed. The ibuku is huge, and I have heard complaints like JPS's about it being very aggressive, and too large for regular climbing.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 14, 2004)

I can understand your reason for questioning the Zubat. You can go to Home Depot and get a Corona for $22. That is hard to beat. I decided to take the plunge and buy a Zubat. Would I buy another. Absolutely!!!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 14, 2004)

I now have a zubat, a ibuki, two silky pole saws (a two section and a 4 section). Included is two extra blades for each.
Nothing compares.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> * If you cannot afford a Zubat, it is most likely because you do not believe you are worth good equipment. You just might be right. *




Still the smooth talker, eh?


----------



## xander9727 (Mar 14, 2004)

That's OK Rocky, I missed your sensitive wit.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Mar 14, 2004)

treejunkie,

have you tried (or seen) the K-1500 blade by Fanno? it is a little longer and has a raker tooth in it. it will fit the same handle of the 1311 or you can get an enclosed handle that it comes standard with. It will cut larger wood because of the raker tooth's ability to pull out sawdust. As for price, sure its a little higher at $19 (blade only), but its a lot lower than the $3?, and the boss might spring for one for trial purposes.

There's also a 17" blade w/ an enclosed handle. Still a little bigger yet.

As for breaking teeth, ive used 1311's for 9+ yrs and have not broken teeth in 9 yrs. The ones I did break were when using it as a hatchet and not a saw. Ive broken more blades through bending or pinching in a polesaw head. 

IMO, an expensive handsaw is not a sign of a good arborist.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okietreedude1 _
> *
> 
> IMO, an expensive handsaw is not a sign of a good arborist. *




No, its a sign of a smart arborist.

And for the record, Silky smokes em all.


----------



## ORclimber (Mar 15, 2004)

The zubat rocks. I'm going to order an Ibuki one of these days. And look for a skinny bladed silky for tight spots like apple suckers. And maybe look for one with a flat blade for cutting girdling roots. Oh, and a second zubat to hang on the chipper for the labor ready guys. Where the heck is that new Sherril catalog that's supposed to be out mid March?


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ORclimber _
> *Where the heck is that new Sherril catalog that's supposed to be out mid March? *



I was wondering the same thing .


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ORclimber _
> * Oh, and a second zubat to hang on the chipper for the labor ready guys. *



Don't waste money on a zubat for that. Hang a Cold Steel two hand machete for them to chop up branches. It only costs about $10 and will whack through 2-3 inch branches in one swing.

For me, I carry the Zubat for pruning, and the Ibuki on takedowns. I don't takedown the tree with the Ibuki, but use
it instead of the chainsaw if I have to make a cut near my rope.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Koa Man _
> *Don't waste money on a zubat for that. Hang a Cold Steel two hand machete for them to chop up branches. *


There's a scary image--daylaborer ground guys swinging a machete. There'd be blood flying, I guarantee. 

I favor a ratchet lopper from Florian--cuts 4" stuff and is safe and efficient enough for a 12-year old to use.

re handsaws, Iused a Silky a few times; love the power but not enough finesse. I'll stay with the Corona until a more powerful blade comes along with good touch. If it doesn't, maybe a Silky to use on trees where power is needed more than touch. Big hassle having 2 and swapping tho. 

If I keep using a Corona I guess I'll have to endure being called unworthy...water off a duck's back, quack quack.


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 15, 2004)

Guy,
Unless Florian came out with a new model, their lopper only cuts 2 inch max. and is awfully slow to use. I gave up using the Florian stuff because it was just too slow to use. Corona does make a big lopper that will cut 3 inch branches. I have always used machetes to cut up branches on the the ground and no one has been cut yet doing it in 20 years. You do need to screen the hired help. Two digit IQs drag brush only.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey there Rocky,,,might wanna watch your arrogant tone there buddy....I sure hope you weren't directing that misplaced comment towards myself...OkieTree was about right an expensive handsaw doesn't mean jack as to how qualified of a climber/arborist anyone is..Thing is i pay for all of my own equipment for the most part, boss will pitch for the cheaper handsaws, and i'm not real sure if i'm willing to wear out a $40 blade every 6mo-1yr and not be reembursed for it...


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigJohn _
> *I would love to have a zubat but I don't feel like puting out the money for one and my boss feels the same way about putting out money for everyone to have one. One guy I work has one and I see by new blades but I wonder how many the boss actually buys for him. I like a good sharp hand saw and mine takes a beating. I usually lose a few teeth before replacing the blade. *



i dont know how your boss cannot not afford to use silky saws..cheaper saws are false economy so i have found


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Mar 15, 2004)

Koa Man, my Florian loppers handle 4" with ease. And I can't delegate one task to 2-digit IQ types or they'd have to sit down when they're done.

RJS Your opinion on your zubat is duly appreciated, but that doesn't mean that your experience applies to everyone. Handsaws are used by arm muscles and everyone's are different so their saw preferences are too.

"you do not believe you are worth good equipment. You just might be right."

What's "good" for you is not good for all. That 2 week vacation from these insulting putdowns was just way too short...Isn't there something in the AS posting guidelines about personal attacks?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *I've been using hand saws for 20 years. I bought a silky zubat about a year ago.
> 
> The zubat is a great saw.
> ...




+1


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *I've been using hand saws for 20 years. I bought a silky zubat about a year ago.
> 
> The zubat is a great saw.
> ...



+1

But I have only used them for about a month now... the thumbnail is almost back.


----------



## xander9727 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm going to say it first. Do not try and torment Rocky. I see that some of you are hypersensative to his comments. He was giving an opinion as a professional arborist of his peers. I do not necessarily agree with this or many of his other statements but it was not a personal attack. Do not get the idea that he is somehow held to a higher standard than any other member. He served his time now let him start over as if he never bunched anyones panties before. Rocky often contributes a lot of good information to this site. Just because he makes his point in a harsher tone than you would or may like doesn't make him wrong. General statements while usually a bad idea are not to be confused with personal attacks. Get a straw and suck it up! Were supposed to be adults here. Not everyone will see things the same.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 15, 2004)

Yea, your right, Xander. Why show common courtesy and respect to people? Manners? Pshaw! We don't need em here! Lets just say what we will, and call it 'personality'.

Add a little color to the forum, eh?


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 15, 2004)

After switching from a corona to the silky, I missed the hook that the corona had on the handle (you can see it at the bottom of the handle in the pic)






I found it super handy when making cuts with the saw upside down.

However, I got over it. I considered swapping the zubat blade onto a corona handle, but I think the unhooked handle encourages me to let the saw to the cutting and not my muscles.

love
nick

alright, i couldn't get that link to work. I must go to bed anyway. if you need to see the pic, do a google search on corona hand saw


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 16, 2004)

When all my gear got stolen a few weeks ago, I had to replace the bare essentials out of my own pocket untill the money from the insurance company came in to pay for all new gear. The things that I had on my list of nessessities, were a saddle, buckstrap, climb line, rope snap, split tail, Silky Zubat and a Stihl MS200t. Since then I have started picking up all the knick knacks that make climbing easier and more efficient, but the one thing I will not climb with out is a Silky hand saw. I used to just carry the super excell folding saw on my saddle and used it quite abit, but now that I have that zubat, I rarely haul up that 200 into a tree on light pruning jobs. Just be warned, if your not used to it you will shed more than a few drops of blood on your climb line from it cuttin so quick and smooth. I got a nice one on my finger today when I was pulling it out of the scabbard.

IMO Silky is the Jaguar of hand saws. You can pay a lot less for a Fanno or a Corona, but you will just be cheating your self in the long run. The time and energy it saves is well worth the extra 30 bucks.:Monkey:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OutOnaLimb _
> *When all my gear got stolen a few weeks ago, I had to replace the bare essentials out of my own pocket untill the money from the insurance company came in to pay for all new gear. The things that I had on my list of nessessities, were a saddle, buckstrap, climb line, rope snap, split tail, Silky Zubat and a Stihl MS200t. Since then I have started picking up all the knick knacks that make climbing easier and more efficient, but the one thing I will not climb with out is a Silky hand saw. I used to just carry the super excell folding saw on my saddle and used it quite abit, but now that I have that zubat, I rarely haul up that 200 into a tree on light pruning jobs. Just be warned, if your not used to it you will shed more than a few drops of blood on your climb line from it cuttin so quick and smooth. I got a nice one on my finger today when I was pulling it out of the scabbard.
> 
> IMO Silky is the Jaguar of hand saws. You can pay a lot less for a Fanno or a Corona, but you will just be cheating your self in the long run. The time and energy it saves is well worth the extra 30 bucks.:Monkey: *





Got that right !!!


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 16, 2004)

I guess I can brag here. I have been using a Silky Zubat and Ibuki since October 2003 and haven't cut myself yet. I did get a couple of cuts when I first started using the ARS handsaws a few years ago. Since then I have been very careful to keep body parts away.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 16, 2004)

I swear I zap myself every day with that thing. Usually when I am just taking a quick swipe to cut a sucker and it goes through the sucker and down to either my leg or arm. It doesnt take much, but just tapping your self with that blade will leave a nice little offset pattern left in your skin for a week or so. I have definately gotten a lot more cautious with the loss of blood though.:Monkey:


----------



## jimmyq (Mar 16, 2004)

gotta vote Silky. Fanno and Corona in the toolbox as well but the two silkys get the bulk of the work, gotta watch that follow thru, they cut so dang fast.

http://www.bigbeartools.com/

my local Silky supplier (remember guys, this is in Canuck bucks)


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *
> re handsaws, Iused a Silky a few times; love the power but not enough finesse. I'll stay with the Corona until a more powerful blade comes along with good touch. If it doesn't, maybe a Silky to use on trees where power is needed more than touch. *



I'm betting you were using an Ibuki. It's large and made for speed, to much so for my taste. The Zubat would have you smiling and throwing all your other saws and blades away, even if they were never used.
The price comparision others made is stupid too, because Silkys last longer. So it's like saying a pint of milk is a better buy than a gallon because it's cheaper.

As far as Rocky goes, he has always taken the time to help anybody that posts, even the obvious idiots who don't belong here (a site for pros).
He only said something to the effect that you can tell the quality of a climber by the quality of his tools. There's something to that.
In the short time RJS was gone, the quality of the posts on this site dropped off.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *
> In the short time RJS was gone, the quality of the posts on this site dropped off. *










So this is a site for 'pros only'?


----------



## SilverBlue (Mar 16, 2004)

Mike the quality of posts have not dropped, more likely it your comprehension has waned since you bought that husky   comparable to going from a zubat to a fanno


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 16, 2004)

LOL!

MB,
It's called *COMMERCIAL* Tree Care and Climbing, so yeah that means pro.


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *He only said something to the effect that you can tell the quality of a climber by the quality of his tools. There's something to that.
> *



I agree. I tell my customers, "I can tell the quality of the work a climber is going to do just by what he is taking with him into the tree. If he is not carrying a handsaw, he is not going to do fine pruning." I carry a handsaw and a hand pruner for the 1/2 inch and smaller stuff.


----------



## xander9727 (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *It's a good thing we have an off topic forum or else I guess we would be discussing oatmeal on the Commerical Tree Care and Climbing forum.
> 
> Dan *



HEY! Oatmeal is serious stuff. It's how I start my day, without it I would..........I don't know what I'd do but I'm sure it wouldn't be good.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Koa Man _
> * I carry a handsaw and a hand pruner for the 1/2 inch and smaller stuff. *


Oh yeah, Felcos in the pouch on most every tree. And I'm going to stop at the saw store tomorrow and check out the zubat; thanks Mike for a noninsulting prod to a dinosaur.

Oatmeal season is about over now that spring is nigh; time for granola instead.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Mar 16, 2004)

First the type of hand saw one uses is no evidence of quality gear or a quality climber/arborist...All my gear is top notch, A hand saw is just a quick wear item,, and it's something which has always been supplied for me...So why not take the freebie,,,,leaves me with more cash to buy other toys What is wrong w/ this????? Sorry i might be on a gear budget here...I'm not too sure who's buying your gear but if your'e getting paid as i do, then you don't necessarilly jump at the chance to buy the most expensive item out there....


----------



## xander9727 (Mar 16, 2004)

If a tool allows you to do a job more efficently, faster, better, with less hassle, etc. it makes you money. Time and effort are what you get paid for. If you can do something in less time or with less effort for the same money you are making money. You are not wasting money on gear but investing in it. With any investment you expect a return. Your already getting a return on your current investment. Is it worth it? After all it's your time and energy. I realize my opinions aren't always popular but I really do try and live by my signature.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 16, 2004)

Tree Junkie,
If it looks like a duck, it sounds like a duck, and everybody at Arboristsite says it's a duck, *it's a duck!*

The very next thing you should have to say on the subject is, "Gee, you guys were right, Zubat is the best!"


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 16, 2004)

*Ha!*

I concur!


----------



## xander9727 (Mar 16, 2004)

MB,
How long till you add terrorism to the list you use for a signature? It seems to be working so far.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xander9727 _
> *MB,
> How long till you add terrorism to the list you use for a signature? It seems to be working so far. *



Lets hope!


----------



## dayman (Mar 16, 2004)

There was a popular bumper snicker a few years ago that read:

Killing to stop war is like making love to stop sex.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 16, 2004)

Pascifism works if the oponent has at least a shred of desency.

Ghandi was able to tip th scales with the brit's for this reason.

If Hitler or Musilini had been in charge he would have lined them up and then burried them.

We gave the Afgan people the short end of the stick for years (IMO we still are) To not have done what we did would have been a crime. As I beleive the way we treated them after the end of the cold war was.

Sometimes killing a killer is the only solution.

But that's another subject for another place.

Sanborn, John P. 
USMC 8.5 years


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dayman _
> *
> 
> There was a popular bumper snicker a few years ago that read:
> ...




Good one there, Dayman. I like that.


----------



## whodunnit (Mar 17, 2004)

Zubat!!!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 17, 2004)

Well said Whodonnit!


----------



## appalachianarbo (Mar 17, 2004)

I really like my silky for its quick, easy cuts, but so far, I'm up to three stitches and 1/2 a pint of blood. Gotta be careful!


----------



## okietreedude1 (Mar 17, 2004)

From what I have been reading here, those silky saws are more expensive in more ways than one! Lost blood, stitches, etc.? No thanks. No wonder our workers comp rates have skyrocketed! sounds like a time to sue! 

If someone can sue remington for their handgun killing someone, sounds like silky can be sued for their saw cutting someone. 

I still vote for less expensive.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 17, 2004)

A Silky costs more.

A Silky cuts better... trees, or flesh.

Be careful with your NEW SILKY.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 17, 2004)

Gomtaro!


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *A Silky costs more.
> 
> A Silky cuts better... trees, or flesh.
> ...



I dont mind drippin a little red stuff on my lines every once in a while. Its gonna happen. I would rather have a few little cuts and scratches than be floundering around in a tree trying to cut with "El Cheapo"

Oh yeah and I forgot to say, Go get em Rocky, its good to have ya back. 

 
Kenn


----------



## okietreedude1 (Mar 18, 2004)

rocky,

believe it or not, I actually do have a silky saw. its a folding saw (not sure the model) that i won at the MW ISA TCC in Neb a couple of yrs ago. I have used it but i carry it in my truck for use on estimate runs or when im at my hunting lease. it is a good saw. no doubt about it.

However, I, like tree junkie, buy my own gear and have for some time. I work full time as a hrly wage guy w/ a wife,kids, mortgage, etc. so I dont have all this xtra cash floating around, so $60 saws were never in my budget. when the boss gives you a fanno for free, you dont complain.

I have taken note though as an equipment supplier that the rage in this site seems silkys rule and Im not opposed to getting some in to try out. Actually thinking of doing just that b4 you brought it up.


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *I suggest not holding your breath waiting for a Zubat user to step up and say they are going back to a cheaper handsaw.
> 
> Dan *


____________________________________________________

I did. The last time this thread was around I made the comment that the Zubat was with out a doubt an excellent saw. That handle on the Zubat is uncomfortable for me. I prefer the Corona handle over the Zubat. So I'm back to a Corona.

I did finally get the Ibuki I ordered three wks. ago. Now that is a hand saw, it fits my hand perfect. Haven't used it in a tree yet, I can see where it can be an over kill for pruning small limbs and branches. But now I have a choice of saws, one for big coarse stuff and one for finer pruning.

I'm still not fond of those plastic scabbards.

Larry


----------



## Koa Man (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ax-man _
> *____________________________________________________
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more. Silky scabbards suck big time. I use the standard handsaw scabbard for the Zubat and tossed the Silky one. I would like to find a leather or belted scabbard for the Ibuki.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> * you and the old hippie from NC are the only two here recommending against the Silky, and Guy is at least willing to try one. *


Gosh skwerl, it feels good to be referred to so fondly. 
I stopped in at the local vermeer store yesterday to get a zubat but the 2 silkys they had in stock were straight-bladed. They didn't look like precision instruments. I'd definitely recommend against those to myself, but like axman pointed out all hands are different so one model is not perfect for everyone. those straight-bladers may work well for removals.

So I'll order the zubat and hope it lives up to its rep. My shoulders are sore; I need to get more cut out of the tool and less out out of my arms.
**
On the offtopic tangent into mb's sig, wars in Sudan did not stop slavery; they started it, and our past mistreatment of Afghans and Iragis would have been better rectified by means other than invasion. But that's just an old hippie's point of view.

8.5 months Students for a Democratic Society, 1967-8
0 w/ Weathermen--violence sucks


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ax-man _
> [B That handle on the Zubat is uncomfortable for me. I prefer the Corona handle over the Zubat. So I'm back to a Corona.
> 
> 
> ...



Silky scabbards are not so great. The one for my Ibuki broke immediately. The Zubat scabbard would need to be modified to use.

The handle on the zubat is awesome, I can't believe you don't like it. 
Corona has the handle similar to the Zubat only it has a hook on the end that catches on your rope all day that constantly pulls the saw out of the scabbard?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Mar 18, 2004)

I joined the Silky Cult several years ago. I've got the same scabbard that has had at least three blade changes and it still is in good shape. 

So far, knock on wood [the piece between my ears] I've never had a Silky draw more than a scratch of blood. I treat the saw like a muscle powered chainsaw. If I'm cutting close to my rope I lanyard in too. Just in case.

The Silky only costs a few dollars really. If another saw and scabbard are bought, the package costs, say, forty bucks or so. The Silky then only really costs twenty. Would you go back to using a misery whip to fell the tree or grab the 3120 to make logs?

Tom


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 18, 2004)

Im another silky fan, I climb for a couple companies, some are really tight wads, but silkys are everywhere (my 300mm is about 80$). Out of the 40 climbers I have worked with only one uses something other than a silky. 

Its seems whenever I get a new blade the little sucker gets a taste of me before learning whose boss.

But different people like different things, heck tell a chev owner how great a ford is or vice versa.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 18, 2004)

I hated shelling out the bucks, after so many years of using $20 handsaws... but it was most definitely worth it. They DO stay sharp longer. But the scabbard does suck, and the handle of my Zubat is too small. I wanna try a Ibuki, but I sure like 7.5 over 6.5. The Ibuki handle looks to be the right size, and the hook isn't so pronounced as to catch on every little thing(like a Corona).

Has anyone tried to put a Zubat blade on an Ibuki handle? Do the holes line up the same?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 18, 2004)

No, it's completely different. Zubat blade goes all the way down the handle, Ibuki is like the pole saw attachment, real short.


----------



## jimmyq (Mar 25, 2004)

just emailed my saw supplier, new blades for two silkys (both about a year old) and a new polesaw (Nobita 1.8M), hope to see them next early week. For Silkys in Canadian bucks try http://www.bigbeartools.com


----------



## TreeJunkie (Mar 27, 2004)

Just talked the boss into ordering me the zubat 2 days ago, as a present for the last big take down...I hope its everything everyone says it is....The boss man has both a silky and a fanno, the only difference he sees is the handles and that the silky will stay sharp a little longer....Well the first of the week we;ll put it to the test...


----------



## jimmyq (Apr 3, 2004)

Gomboy, Pocketboy and now Nobita (pole saw) with Gomtaro blade... and a couple blades for each saw , spent about $300 bucks and I couldnt be happier about it. I definately think Silky is a good investment, good tools in learned hands are effective tools. I have my pocketboy, my Felco 6, a X20/X15 hand lens and a pocketknife on my belt when I am working, most of what I need at my fingertips, the rest as far away as my truck.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *The boss man has both a silky and a fanno, the only difference he sees is the handles and that the silky will stay sharp a little longer.*



If that's what he thinks, he's not too attentive.
The Zubat cuts a thinner kerf, and it can because the blade is thinner. This means it removes less wood on each cut.
It makes a smoother cut, for a better finished product.
It takes fewer strokes to cut the same branch, and those strokes take less effort.
The saw is lighter, therefore you can move it around easier, and faster with less effort. Let's face it, who wants to carry around _more_ weight?
As he already noticed, it stays sharp longer.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *.I hope its everything everyone says it is....The boss man has both a silky and a fanno, the only difference he sees is the handles and that the silky will stay sharp a little longer...*



But then how often does Joe spend all day in a tree these days?

I assure you, the first cut you make will prove it, and 2 weeks into it when it's still rocking you should go back to the Fanno you were using.

I used to file my fanno's every two weeks... throw it out after one or two sharpenings. Silky last way too long, and I bend them before the get dull.

The only thing that gets me PO'd is the crappy scabbard. I've almost quit using them since they want $20 for the replacement I broke the retainer tab of another one last week.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 3, 2004)

I use the standard belting scabbard for my Zubat.


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 3, 2004)

I guess my scabbard is diff or something.

I have been using mine for however long, and the scabord is still working great. Granted I dont use it is much as yall, but my what gives?


----------



## TreeJunkie (Apr 3, 2004)

I used my new zubat today, pruned out a med. size pin oak. It was great, that sucker was sharp,,I loved it saved alot of energy. Best thing was i never needed my chainsaw...It nice not having to lug the 200t around all the time...I sure hope this saw stays this sharp..Now about the scabbard, well it seems alright for now i guess till it breaks,,but i think i like my buckingham leg scabbard a little better though,,,I give it a shot though...Thanks for all the input on the saw guys,,,Seems like this little saw might actually live up to all the hipe..


----------



## 046 (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't have a zubat yet, but did get a silky gomataro. It's the model a size smaller. I now wish I'd sprung the extra for the zubat. 

Rocky J is right about the tools you chose to use are a direct reflection about what you think of yourself. 

Pro mechanics invest $15k+ on snap-on hand tools, when craftsman tools will work just fine. 

When my life is on the line. I cannot afford not to use the best tools available.

With the silky, I only haul up my 335 for the larger cuts. Instead of hauling it all over. If you want to justify the cost of a silky, that would be it.


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 19, 2004)

I perfer Craftsman over Snap On. Snap on dealers are hard to find if it breaks. With craftsman you just run over to sears and get a replacement. 

Buying a product of equal quality, but paying 2x's as much for it to say Snap On is just foolish to me. For collectors maybe, but not for the average grease monkey/shop mechanic.


----------



## 046 (Apr 19, 2004)

Sorry about going off topic:

I agree that it is easier to get tools warrantied at Sears and in no way are putting down Sears tools. But there is no way that Sears tools are equal in quality to Snap-on tools. And yes they do cost 5X more than Sears tools. 

Ask the pro mechanic which tools they prefer to use? It'll be snap-on or Mac.

Ask the pro's here what chainsaws they use?


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 046 _
> * But there is no way that Sears tools are equal in quality to Snap-on tools. And yes they do cost 5X more than Sears tools. *



Sears or Craftsman? There is a diff (sears brand aint covered).

I have never had a problem with most craftsman tools, and we are very hard on them, I have twisted (but not boke) 1/2" drive extensions by hand (without a cheater bar) , the ends are now about 25-30 degrees outa clock, and the chrome come off as it doesnt readily bend with the base metal.

I have yet to bust the 3/4" set, but that is a really big socket set.

Oh, and I use a silky of course.


----------



## 046 (Apr 20, 2004)

Craftsman tools are what I started on and I think the world of craftsman tools. 

Snap-on, Mac tools are superior to craftman and the prices reflect it!

In the same way MS200T and 335XPT are more expensive (some say better) than a CS3400. but some pro's just prefer the 3400. 

To get back on topic, silky saws are the best and has changed my methods. Everytime I use a silky, instead of firing upthe 335. That's one less risk.


----------



## seanlarkin (May 11, 2004)

Guy,

Did you ever get your Zübat? What'd you think about it?

-Sean


----------



## jkrueger (May 11, 2004)

*... trendy*

I do want a Zubat, ya, and I've been using a blade from Korona. Da, it has lasted a whole season and is still cutting quick. Yet not as quick as before. Time to get another blade. I had to re-tool the handle connection which is an easy thing for me.

Look it is all in the tool steel in the blade. And the Japanese don't know anything about quality steel for tool making. When they do come to market with a winner it was American tech that did the metalurgy. Don't give them so much patronage, from what I'm hearing here the blade is not staying shart as long as it should!

Jack


----------



## jimmyq (May 11, 2004)

so is Silky bringing their steel in from the US of A? I think the general consensus is that they are the best saws for holding an edge and cutting fast and clean, try one and you will probably put your Corona in the same place I put mine, the bottom of the tool kit. I have semi retired a pocketboy saw to the root cutting jobs and after numerous roots and lots of grit and gravel it is still a clean, fast cutter for use on branches when I don't have my new Gomboy on my belt.


----------



## jkrueger (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimmyq _
> *so is Silky bringing their steel in from the US of A? I think the general consensus is that they are the best saws for holding an edge and cutting fast and clean, try one and you will probably put your Corona in the same place I put mine, the bottom of the tool kit. I have semi retired a pocketboy saw to the root cutting jobs and after numerous roots and lots of grit and gravel it is still a clean, fast cutter for use on branches when I don't have my new Gomboy on my belt. *



As I said I want the Silky, and .... OK, I'll take a scientific look, comparison of, the steel in the Silky. You might be absolutly correct.

Jack


----------



## Nickrosis (May 11, 2004)

My Silky Zubat takes some pretty big bites when it's cutting and is extremely difficult to make a clean with it on small branches, but it works great on big pieces. What kind of options are there for finer-toothed Silkies?


----------



## ptar (May 11, 2004)

> My Silky Zubat takes some pretty big bites when it's cutting and is extremely difficult to make a clean with it on small branches, but it works great on big pieces. What kind of options are there for finer-toothed Silkies?


I love the Ginga with 18 teeth/30mm.
Get one (or two).


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 11, 2004)




----------



## rahtreelimbs (May 11, 2004)

I will say that since I got the Zubat, the climbing saw stays hung in the tree a lot more!!!


----------



## wiley_p (May 11, 2004)

FYI the Corona blades were manufactured in Japan until lastyear, now they are made in Korea, Japan has produced superior cutting instruments for a long, long time. To state that they produce poor products is quite ignorant of the facts.


----------



## jimmyq (May 11, 2004)

I use the pocketboy 130mm large teeth and gomboy 240mm large teeth, they are both foldering saws and make real short work of anything under about 2 1/2 inch diameter. for the bigger branches than 2 1/2 inches I use my gomtaro 270mm large teeth, I also have a gomtaro 270mm large teeth on the nobita 6 foot pole, works like a charm I can get branches about 18-20 feet up with my 8 foot orchard/pruning ladder.


----------



## new treeman (May 11, 2004)

*hand saws*

what is zubat ? I need a new climbing saw


----------



## jimmyq (May 11, 2004)

http://www.bigbeartools.com/Silky/Zubat-pole.htm

or try Sherrill website and search for zubat


----------



## jkrueger (May 11, 2004)

Gee, I'm talking about tool stell not international challenges. If that is what it sounded like I appologize. I some time type out bits of what I'm thinking.

Later,
Jack


----------



## Koa Man (May 11, 2004)

Japan sword makers have produced quality blade steel for hundreds of years. Have you ever seen a genuine Samurai sword? The blades are laminated and extremely sharp.


----------



## rbtree (May 11, 2004)

I don't know where Felco or Bahco (previously Sandvik) are made, but my Japanese Okatsune hand pruners have a Rockwell hardness of 70, noticably superior to all others I've used. 

With Japanese handsaw blades, the Silky tool steel is certainly better than Corona, as well, the machining process is likely better. Corona blades often seem a bit rough. But then there is the impusle hardening procedure to consider.


----------



## NickfromWI (May 12, 2004)

I just got the Ibuki and I LOVE IT!

love
nick


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 12, 2004)

It makes clean cuts?


----------



## THOR (May 13, 2004)

Ok i've read a whole lot about the handsaws and which is better so I'll take ya word for it and i'll buy a Zubat But please tell me why you all use the curved blade in preferance to straight as im a trainee climber and all the climbers over here i've seen use the Gomtaro? I'm no pro so i hope i don't offend anyone posting in here


----------



## Koa Man (May 13, 2004)

The curved blades have more cutting "power", but there are times when it will cut something you don't want to cut in a tight situation. The straight blade is better in tight spots, but overall, I feel the curved blade is slightly better. I have had extensive experience in the use of both.


----------



## Acer (May 13, 2004)

Just to add my 2p..

My first Silky was a Nakanoto, with a straight blade, but I bought a Zubat after reading about it on this site. It's personal preference, but I prefer the straight blade. I sometimes would need to cut a sink, and you can't really do that properly with a curved blade. Also, I think a curved blade would probably give you the edge when the blade is less sharp than a silky. These saws seem to feed themselves into the cut providing you simply pull and don't force it. What I also like about the nakanoto was the rubber bit that held it into the scabbard. It never ever fell out when i was moving around, yet I never had any trouble pulling it out one handed (I'm talking about the saw here btw!  )

Have you seen their range? It's quite extensive, although I wonder about their choice of names sometimes..(Bigboy? Skattboy?) Perhaps we ought to have an AS competition to name their next new saw..


----------

